# cinnamomum cassia



## Conceal30 (Jan 9, 2015)

has anyone else used this for insulin desensitization and cholesterol. Its supposed to lower blood pressure as well as several other health benefits.


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2015)

coneal30 said:


> has anyone else used this for insulin desensitization and cholesterol. Its supposed to lower blood pressure as well as several other health benefits.


I think its the chromium in cinnamon that has positive effects on blood sugar.

I Personally use a lot of it. Not that subspecies you mentioned but regular cinnamon.


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 9, 2015)

SFW said:


> I think its the chromium in cinnamon that has positive effects on blood sugar.
> 
> I Personally use a lot of it. Not that subspecies you mentioned but regular cinnamon.



cinnamomum cassia is pure cinnamon, before its processed. most store bought cinnamon is cinnamon flavored saw dust, no real cinnamon in it.


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2015)

coneal30 said:


> cinnamomum cassia is pure cinnamon, before its processed. most store bought cinnamon is cinnamon flavored saw dust, no real cinnamon in it.



Well yeah. Probably tons of nasty shit in spice powders. especially exotic spices from other countries like india. I chew on cinnamon sticks sometimes in the car if im urging to smoke. I use the processed saw dust crap in my oats and cottage cheese though.


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 9, 2015)

SFW said:


> Well yeah. Probably tons of nasty shit in spice powders. especially exotic spices from other countries like india. I chew on cinnamon sticks sometimes in the car if im urging to smoke. I use the processed saw dust crap in my oats and cottage cheese though.



does the cinnamon stick thing work for smoking? i dont smoke but i chew tobacco, a very nasty habit that i need to quit...with everything else im changing in my life it just doesnt seem to be a good time to add to it by quitting tobacco. i might try the cinnamon stick thing though..sounds interesting. 

i use the saw dust in my oats as well, sure does make them taste good with a little splenda


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2015)

The sticks help. Its just something to distract you while you get to your destination. I dip, but I hate dipping in the car. Makes me nauseated and i usually spill spit everywhere.


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Apr 29, 2015)

I am a type II Diabetic, and I take 6 grams of cinnamon in caps everyday. Its really effective in lowering blood sugar. I also do a lot of cardio, and all the tingling I had in my feet from the diabetes is gone.


----------



## tommy254 (Jun 24, 2015)

I've never heard that cinnamon tick may help from smoking. I will try it too. Bad habit I can't get rid for a while. I used to eat carrots for that, but it didn't help that much.


----------

